

Ask HN: Is there a news startup for collating sources? - ig1

With the Prism story there was a hugely complexity of sources. Different news services had obtained information from both government insiders and the companies. There were also lots of direct primary source like companies or employees putting out statements.<p>Because of the complexity and the fact the sources were all over the place it made it close to impossible for anyone to stay on-top of the story fully.<p>It seems like in the future this will happen more often (for example stories breaking with live reporting on twitter) so we need a better way to track primary sources.<p>Is there a startup working on this ?
======
gee_totes
What do you mean by _primary sources_? Primary sources typically means the
original source material[0], not articles in the Washington Post, etc., and I
just want to make sure we're on the same page :)

DocumentCloud[1] is a startup that helps you annotate and organize primary
sources (canonical definition)

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primary_sources](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primary_sources)
[1][https://www.documentcloud.org/home](https://www.documentcloud.org/home)

~~~
ig1
Well I mean sources which are either primary (i.e. tweets, blog post which are
from eye witnesses, people involved) and also secondary sources such as WashPo
when WashPo acts as the sole conduit for a primary source (i.e. WashPo
publishes information they got directly from a government insider).

